
Michael Jordan turned down a two-hour, $100M appearance, his agent says - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/01/sport/michael-jordan-100-million-spt-trnd/index.html
======
rumanator
What a bullshit article.

Quote:

> "I brought him a deal three years ago for $100 million. All he had to do
> was, other than giving his name and likeness, make a one two-hour appearance
> to announce the deal and he turned it down," Falk said

They offered $100 million for Michael Jordan's name and likeness.

Air Jordan's brand is worth over $3 billion dollars, and they offered Jordan a
fraction of that value for the core of that business.

Do they think Michael Jordan is an idiot?

Do the authors of this article think their readers are idiots?

------
syspec
The guy is worth 2.1 billion dollars.

There is no lifestyle difference between 2.1 billion and 2.2 billion.

